# Favourite E-liquid?



## faheemgm (28/2/16)

Hey guys and girls. Write your favourite e-liquid below and what the flavour actually is. Im making a list of what to try next. Hope this helps others too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

Hi and welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here with us. We are generally nice people and some of us may even get you to buy a REO .

dude there is currently a poll going on to determine the favorite jooses in sa, here are the links, I think that would be the best place to check for the best jooses so far:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-tobacco.t19931/page-2#post-331146
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-dessert.t19926/page-2#post-331151
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-beverage.t19933/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-...or-menthol-and-mint.t19930/page-2#post-331358
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-breakfast.t19932/page-2#post-331355
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-bakery.t19929/page-2#post-331264
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-fruit.t19925/page-2#post-331265

Take a look at those links and check them based on your preferred flavor profile . Good luck dude there are so many jooses currently on my to-try list, it is going to take months before I try them all, but that is the fun about this community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/2/16)

That is a tall order ..... ah, snap, @NewOobY just posted what I was going to say!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

oh almost forgot @Andre is also in that group of dangerous forumites, they convince you to buy stuff man <-- Careful they are super CUD members, I'm still a noob CUD'der


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

XXX, XXX and also XXX.

Also try Debbie does Donuts... And XXX.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

Stosta said:


> XXX, XXX and also XXX.
> 
> Also try Debbie does Donuts... And XXX.


lol dude, I even want to try XXX now after that - is that VM XXX?


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol dude, I even want to try XXX now after that - is that VM XXX?


Yessir! You have to try it dude, the *perfect* ADV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

What does it taste like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (29/2/16)

@faheemgm and @Andre is a 12mg heavy weight!!!! BiG DAWG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here with us. We are generally nice people except of course for @shaunnadan, @Rob Fisher, @Alex and some others they are serial vapers, and will perform some very heinous acts on devices etc, they may even get you to buy a REO .
> 
> dude there is currently a poll going on to determine the favorite jooses in sa, here are the links, I think that would be the best place to check for the best jooses so far:
> 
> ...



ummmm... ok then.

just gonna untag myself from that statement


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

sorry if you took offence to that @shaunnadan was not meant to be offensive. I will edit that rather - cause if you took offence then I'm sure other will too. Also wow you haz alot of power - changing posts etc. beauty of being a mod i guess.


----------



## shaunnadan (29/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> sorry if you took offence to that @shaunnadan was not meant to be offensive. I will edit that rather - cause if you took offence then I'm sure other will too. Also wow you haz alot of power - changing posts etc. beauty of being a mod i guess.



not really a feature used to abuse power, 99% of the time we edit things to fix up mistakes or formatting errors. i edited it since my name was attached to it.


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> not really a feature used to abuse power, 99% of the time we edit things to fix up mistakes or formatting errors. i edited it since my name was attached to it.


makes sense, that's why I could never be a mod cause I will power edit stuff


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> What does it taste like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Summer fruits and mint!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

I have a favorite per week I guess... havent found that one to top them all yet.

Right now I am very taken by Moondust from Witchers Brew. Well balanced between sweet and tart. Custard based but it really is something indescribable and very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (29/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have a favorite per week I guess... havent found that one to top them all yet.
> 
> Right now I am very taken by Moondust from Witchers Brew. Well balanced between sweet and tart. Custard based but it really is something indescribable and very nice.


From where?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> From where?


https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/moondust/


----------



## faheemgm (29/2/16)

A big thanks to @NewOobY and everyone else that helped me make my list.

Here's my list:

Wichers Brew - Moondust

Mr Hardwicks - Smackaroon

Paulies E-Liquid - Pistachio Ice Cream

Milklab - Frappe

White Label - Berry Yoghurt

ANML - Fury

Orion - The Belt

Rocket Sheep - Torus

Creamy Clouds - Creamy Pear & Caramel Biscuit

If anyone has tried any of these flavours and does not like them, please let me know and if anyone has anymore suggestions to add to the list, you are more than welcome to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

That will make for one solid order! I am planning on trying Fury this week also. Only heard good feedback on it so far so I am quite excited for it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (29/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ummmm... ok then.
> 
> just gonna untag myself from that statement


I thought it was a compliment. I think perhaps it was a little misunderstood? Because the way I understand it he was calling you guys the top of the vaping elite. Not an insult I believe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I thought it was a compliment. I think perhaps it was a little misunderstood? Because the way I understand it he was calling you guys the top of the vaping elite. Not an insult I believe.



We had a good chat this morning and clarified a few "ambiguous" points. All good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (29/2/16)

I agree with @Stosta ... XXX rocks!! 

I feel that VM4 should also make this list.

and my favorite coffee vape: Milk Lab: Frappe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jenny (1/3/16)

hi friend ,i l am very like fruit E-liquid ,such as Mango,Taro ,Fruit Punch


----------



## jenny (1/3/16)

*i agree with you*


----------



## mildly.inked (1/3/16)

So far the only juice that I have found that works for me as an ADV is MMM Berry Nade & MMM Lime Party. As much as I wanted to like the desert style vapes I just can't ADV them and rather have a separate tank with something desert/sweet/ish that I take a few pulls from now and then. 

I'm also waiting on my order of VM XXX, Peaches & Rooibos and Melons so might have another ADV contender soon which is cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> So far the only juice that I have found that works for me as an ADV is MMM Berry Nade & MMM Lime Party. As much as I wanted to like the desert style vapes I just can't ADV them and rather have a separate tank with something desert/sweet/ish that I take a few pulls from now and then.
> 
> I'm also waiting on my order of VM XXX, Peaches & Rooibos and Melons so might have another ADV contender soon which is cool.


Also bought a million desert type vapes thinking I would prefer those, but none of them work out to be an ADV. Fruits for the day, and my Crius loaded with puddings for after my supper!

You will love the XXX, I haven't tried the Peach Rooibos but also waiting on my order for that, the thought of a peach ice tea all day is really cool!

My next month's liquid budget will be spent at MMM because I have heard so much about Lime Party and Ashybac (not my profile but will give it a go!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> So far the only juice that I have found that works for me as an ADV is MMM Berry Nade & MMM Lime Party. As much as I wanted to like the desert style vapes I just can't ADV them and rather have a separate tank with something desert/sweet/ish that I take a few pulls from now and then.
> 
> I'm also waiting on my order of VM XXX, Peaches & Rooibos and Melons so might have another ADV contender soon which is cool.


For me it was the opposite. And it is funny because I really am no dessert fan as far as eating goes. But as a vape I go crazy for them. Especially the super creamy ones nomnomnom.

Ben's Orange by The Lung Brewery struck a perfect balance. Creamy citrus it was great. I need to find more.


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

My favourite E-liquid changes from week to week. My current favourite is Milk Lab: "Pomgurt" Creamy yogurt, Pomegranate and Mango. Thoroughly enjoying dripping this juice in my office while I work.


----------

